# Sapphire's Comp Journal!!!!!!



## Sapphire (Dec 13, 2004)

OK I am still here....  

Meal 1
Kashi with skim and protein powder

Meal 2
can of tuna mixed with hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken, tofu veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
egg whites/w ff cheese

Glutamine
BCAAs

Meal 5
ground turkey /ff cheese
spinach

G & BCAAs
REST DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Miss Cyndi


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Sapphy


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 14, 2004)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Paynne (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey there miss MIA


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 14, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
bagel with hummus
ff cottage cheese
glutamine
bcaas

Meal 2
can of tuna

Meal 3
steamed chicken/tofu
mixed veggies
bowl of kashi

Meal 4
ff jalapeno cheese
low carb chips

Meal 5
chicken sausage
eggs

and Chris says he is having puntang for dessert...     


Thanks gang!!  I missed ya all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Sapphy, didn't realize you started a new journal!!  Love the avi girl


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

OMG can we see a big picture of your Avi?  You are so INCREDIBLY HOT


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Sapphy, didn't realize you started a new journal!!  Love the avi girl


hey VE!!  Missed you HUN!!  Thanks about the pic!!!  How are you???


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> OMG can we see a big picture of your Avi?  You are so INCREDIBLY HOT


Wow!  Thanks Rock!!  Maybe I will put it in my gallery... maybe.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
bagel with ff cream cheese

Meal 2
can of tuna with hummus

Meal 3
Protein shake
Kashi cereal

Meal 4
can of tuna with hummus

Meal 5
ff jalapeno cheese with hummus and low carb chips

LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 15, 2004)

WOW, NO sapphire, THANK YOU....  You are AWESOME motivation girl.  When people say we do it for the ladies, you are definatly one of those ladies I'm working out for!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> bagel with ff cream cheese
> 
> Meal 2
> ...



Wow!

Great foods and stuff!  (Hummus & Kashi)  I see "Kashi" has been added in.  My GF eats that and I started laughing when she got it. It wasn't bad either!

Have a great Holiday, Cyndi!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

hmmm humus  

I love shwarma's myself  

Hi Sapphy


----------



## Paynne (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Paynne!!  How's the house???


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

*Friday*

Meal 1
kashi with protein powder/skim

Meal 2
same as m1

Meal 3
grilled chicken, mushrooms, peppers almonds in a wrap

Meal 4
ff cheese

Meal 5
turkey with egg whites

Glut and BCAAs twice


REST DAY

took long walk in park with Chris and decorated tree


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

*yesterday...*

Ate good, worked out shoulders and tris and abs.... cardio 25 minutes


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 18, 2004)

*SAturday*

Meal 1
Glutamine
BCAAAs
Low carb bagel with ff cream cheese
coffee

CHEST AND BIS AND ABS
CHEST/BIS/ABS

-BENCH PRESS...3 X 4-6
-FLAT FLYE...1 X 7-9, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 13-15
-SUPERSET: INCLINE SMITH PRESS/CABLE CROSSOVER...2 X 8-10 EACH
-BARBELL CURL (EZ CURL BAR OK)...2 X 4-6
-SEATED ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...1 X 7-9, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 13-15
-SUPERSET: PREACHER CURL/HAMMER CURL...1 X 8-10 EACH
-ABS


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Miss Cyndi  


How is it going on that bench press goal ?


----------



## Paynne (Dec 22, 2004)

The house is great.  I have to installl the drivers for my camera on this computer so I can post some pix.  My pipes froze in the master bathroom which is over the garage.  Some ppl say that I should complain to the builder but I feel kinda silly complaining about frozen pipes when it was like zero outside.   

Is that kashi the go lean stuff?  I just got some and it's pretty good.

Amazing avi as ususal


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas stranger


----------



## Paynne (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Saphy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Cyndi


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Sappy!  Your class and poise are what helps this be an outstanding place to hang out.

 Enjoy the season!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 25, 2004)

Psst, Psst.....Nice to see you again....
Oh, and Merry Christmas...


Hugs,

Me


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 26, 2004)

Merry Christmas Gary, Paynne, Rock and BC!!!  AND of course TONY!!!  to all , back on my BODY BUILDING diet tommorow, no more chocolate


----------



## ZECH (Dec 26, 2004)

DG slides in.............Don't forget me! Hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am glad to say that I am fully back now as my therapist told me that the shoulder is strong enough to begin working out and I wanted to tell you that I am thinking of you coach. 
Have a happy new year and be good this year.....er....actually, be bad, really bad this year......


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey all

I don't know if anyone still stops by...     BUT I am still here and in the comp and gonna be serious now!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> I don't know if anyone still stops by...  BUT I am still here and in the comp and gonna be serious now!!!!


Yes , we still stop by !!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> I don't know if anyone still stops by...  BUT I am still here and in the comp and gonna be serious now!!!!


Yup, yeah, si,


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello to my two favs!! 

I took a hot yoga class yesterday, OMG what a trip!!  The room is 110 degrees and the workout is brutal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I was wiped by the end, an hour and a half long!  I am so sore today, could be because I did a butt wo before, who knows???

OK

Meal 1
BCAAs
Glutamine
2 pieces spelt toast
egg whites (10)
salsa

Meal 2
tuna with hummus
low carbs chips

Meal 3
protein shake
almonds
glutamine

Meal 4








REST day today...  yesterday just did a quick butt wo

ATF squats 3x8
High stance leg press 3x8
Butt blaster 3x10
Abductors 2x12

Yoga class


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

welcome back Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks NT!  I love your doggie!  So cute.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

> Yoga class


how do you like it?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, we still love you.  Glad to have ya back girlie!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Cyndi  


why so hot in the Yoga class? is that part of it ?  Sheesh , you'll melt into nothing!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> how do you like it?


I LOVED it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a brutal workout, and YES the heat is part of it.  You sweat like a piggie.  BUT it's great.  Our clothing and towel were drenched by the time we finished.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks NT!  I love your doggie!  So cute.



thanks ... she's the newest addition to the family.  And as always, your avi is oiut of this world  

I must have missed the email saying I was to go on vacation you and Chris and take the _important_ photos


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Afternoon Sapphy!!  Any pics ready from your vacation??


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 18, 2005)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
Glutamine
BCAAs
bagel
protein shake

Meal 2
kashi with skim milk and protein powder

Meal 3
tuna on rye with sweet peppers and mustard

Meal 4
cottage cheese
glutamine
BCAAs

WO Shoulders and Tris

Cardio 30 minutes on treadmill (walking)


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Afternoon Sapphy!!  Any pics ready from your vacation??


Yup have some pics, will post them tonight...  Have to eat and then off to the gym.  

Did ya run today??


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup have some pics, will post them tonight...  Have to eat and then off to the gym.
> 
> Did ya run today??



  Can't wait to see them!  Yep, I ran, a short run but I had to do it in the gym     I'm not a big fan of running on a treadmill, but I had good company so I'm good to go 

What's up for hump day?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Morning  Sweet Cyndi !


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey V and G!!

Hump day is always LEG DAY!!    

Squats 3x4-6
Leg press 3x4-6
Leg extensions 3x5-7
Single leg leg press 2x5-7
lying leg curls 2x4-6
Stiff deads 3x5-7
lying leg curls 2x5-7
Butt blaster 3x8-10
Standing calf 3x4-6
Seated calf 3x5-7

I remember my wo just not the weights exactly sooo I will change that later

Meal 1
bagel
protein shake
glut
bcaa

Meal 2
chicken with brown rice

Meal 3
steamed chicken and tofu with mixed veggies

Meal 4 pre WO
low carb chips
cottage cheese
hummus
glut
bcaas

Meal 5 post WO
glut
bcaas
ground turkey w/ egg whites


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

WoW Cyndi ,


that looks like a hell of a workout even though you didn't post any weights !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What's up for hump day?


wow...I LUV this woman....
  :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

morning, saphi!
I didn't read in your journal..where u went...but I am guessing a beach was involved? Where are the pics?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2005)

*Thursday Jan 20*

Meal 1
glut
bcaas
bagel
egg whites

Meal 2
protein shake

Meal 3
steamed chicken/tofu with mixed veggies 
brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds

Meal 5



REST DAY


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW Cyndi ,
> 
> 
> that looks like a hell of a workout even though you didn't post any weights !



Yeah it was...  I dont have my journal handy...  but I will put in the weights.  My hammies and tush are sore..    
I can't seem to go heavier with my leg presses...     I did 2 45s on each side for 6-7 reps.  I can do 100s on each side for 4 reps.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> morning, saphi!
> I didn't read in your journal..where u went...but I am guessing a beach was involved? Where are the pics?


Yup we went to the Domican Republic....  I just tried to a post a pic and my PC hung up....      I will try again another time.

HOW ARE YOU ???????????


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

Found it  hey baby


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Found it  hey baby


Hey Hottie!!  Love your AVI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup we went to the Domican Republic....  I just tried to a post a pic and my PC hung up....      I will try again another time.
> 
> HOW ARE YOU ???????????


am good! more or less...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

hey..where are the pics???


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Hottie!!  Love your AVI!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahem.... thanks... and yours is not to bad either....


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Sapphy, 100 a side on the press is awesome!  Way to go girl!    My lower extremities hurt today too


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Cyndi !   


Have a great weekend


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Heya saphy...finally found this one again.  Glad to see ya back!!  Off to the gym for the second time today....


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi there   Gary and Deadbolt, Velvet and Ris!!

I just got home from hot yoga and I beat.....  geez that is some tough wo.  I must go drink water til my back teeth float!    
Talk to yall tommorow!

Diet was good.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Sapphy said:
			
		

> Diet was good.


 
O come on.  Do you expect us to let you off that easy


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2005)

HeHeHe

I ate almost exactly what I did the day before except no rice at meal 3.  Better????    
and grilled chicken for meal 4
No lifting=less carbs   

CHEST/BIS/ABS

-DUMBELL BENCH PRESS...4 X 4-6
-INCLINE SMITH PRESS...3 X 4-6
-INCLINE FLYE...3 X 5-7
-BARBELL CURL...2 X 4-6
-ALTERNATING INCLINE DUMBELL CURL (YOU ONLY NEED TO HAVE THE BENCH SLIGHTLY INCLINED BACK...TO MAYBE 70 DEGREES)...2 X 5-7
-SINGLE ARM DUMBELL PREACHER CURL...2 X 5-7
-ABS

Gonna try 40 pound dbs for flat db bench


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Good luck with those 40 lbers !!   Be careful !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Gonna try 40 pound dbs for flat db bench


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2005)

Well the good news is I did use 40 pound dbs.... the bad news is I could only do one rep by myself....      I had to go down to 35s....  OH WELL!!!    

I will post numbers in a bit, must go eat....


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

I also did 30 minutes cardio yesterday... today I am snowed in.    Probably no gym today.  Workout is 

DEADLIFTS...4 X 4-6
ONE ARM ROWS...3 X 4-6
CG SEATED ROWS...2 X 4-6
MEDIUM WIDTH GRIP PULLUPS...3 X MAX 
BUTT BLASTER...2 X 8-10
ABDUCTION...2 X 10-12
STANDING CALF...4 X 6-8

Will probably have to go to the gym tommorow....    
We were also gonna go to hot yoga today, but it's closed.  I hate snow. 

GP will start me on a cut about a month out ...  I guess around Feb 7th.  I do not want to sacrifice muscle though, my long term goal is at least 5 pounds more of muscle.  If I feel like I am losing too much, I am gonna stop the cut.  I have worked too hard for the gains I have made to lose them for a contest.  Am I right?

Meal 1
glutamine
bcaas
egg whites 2 pieces of dry spelt toast
salsa
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake with sugar free soy milk
almonds

Meal 3
can of tuna
hummus
on 1 piece of whole grain spelt bread

Meal 4
protein shake with water
low carb tortilla chips
glutamine
bcaas

Meal 5
grilled chicken
spinach
salsa
glut
bcaas


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I also did 30 minutes cardio yesterday... today I am snowed in.  Probably no gym today. Workout is
> 
> DEADLIFTS...4 X 4-6
> ONE ARM ROWS...3 X 4-6
> ...


Morning Sweetie ! 

I'm sure you won't have any thing to worry about. look what he did for RISS !!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

That is true....  he is a genius.  Check out my gallery I posted my pre cut pics.  I think my back looks bigger....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That is true.... he is a genius. Check out my gallery I posted my pre cut pics. I think my back looks bigger....


Nice pics Cyndi ( you are so gorgeous ) , 

I bet you will be sooooooo pleased with the new ones you take in March


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

I hope so....  I am gonna try to be soooo good!!  We'll see.

Oh and thanks Hun... you are always a great boost to my ego.  You are pretty fine yourself, BTW.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Morning Cyndi !


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 25, 2005)

*Tuesday jan 25*

Glut
Bcaas

Meal 1
bagel
2 egg whites
protein bar (carb solutions)

Meal 2
can of tuna
hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken and tofu/w broccoli
brown rice

Meal 4
skipped,  got hair hightlighted instead...    

Meal 5
1 glass red wine
mussels in red marinara sauce
salad with artichokes and mushrooms
black coffee


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Cyndi  



> Meal 4
> skipped, got hair hightlighted instead...


 

 silly girl !


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey girlie!!! Ben mia lately.

Anywase, checked out your new pics, and might I add your new back pics are looking great compared to ones back in Nov, you have deff put on some size.

And cut???  do you need to cut any bf for? Lookin good as always! ANy vacs planned???


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Jilly bean!!  

I have been sorta MIA too, been busy.  Chris and I went to the Domican Republic 2 weeks ago!  It was great... sunny and HOT!!  It's freezing here now and snowy.  
How about you?  Any trips planned?  How's Craig?  

Thanks about the back...  I think I HAVE put on some size too, now I need to add some side shoulder and a little in the bis (according to GP) and as far as bf, I am only cutting for 4 weeks to see if any muscles are hidden.  I am NOT gonna be happy skipping my bagels and doing CARDIO!!!  Sooo it won't be any longer than til the end of the IM comp.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Morning Sapphy, so went are you starting your cut..you poor bagels..it's only been 2 days and I already miss my ww bread


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thursday...*

PC has been down but not me!!

Meal 1
glut
bcaa
shredded wheat w/skim milk and Protein Powder
2 fishies
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
1 tbls nat PB

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/ veggies
brown rice
1 fishy

Meal 4
tuna w/ hummus
coffee
glut
bcaas

LEGS!!

Meal 5


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey girl.
Good to see that your enjoying life.
Those are my kind of meals your eaten 
Bagels and cream cheese 

I hope that all is well. 
PM me when you get a moment.

Jenny


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> PC has been down but not me!!
> 
> Meal 1
> glut
> ...


 
Looking Good Cyndi !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

Morning Sweet Cyndi !!

TGIF !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 29, 2005)

Afternoon Gary!!

OK yesterday my diet was perfect until.... skipped meal 4 and had carbs with dinner, BUT it was Friday and I haven't started cutting yet so I forgive myself, today was just as bad, I had a BIG protein bar post wo....  OH well better than not eating at all.

Rep Range
WO today
Chest
Incline DB presses 30sx9, 30sx9,30s x9
Flat smith bench 65x12,65x12,65x12
flat flyes 12sx15,15sx14
cable crossovers 20x20,20x20

SA preacher curls 12x9,12x9
low cable curls 50x12,50x12
seated hammer curls 12x18,12x18

abs
seated rope crunches
hanging leg raises

cardio 40 minutes walk on treadmill


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2005)

*Monday Jan 30*

Meal 1
glut
bcaas
shredded wheat w/ skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna w/ hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken and veggies
brown rice
2 fishies

Meal 4
glutamine
bcaas
protein shake
almonds

Meal 5
glutamine
bcaas
turkey and egg whites with salsa

REST DAY..
yesterday did back , butt , calves and 1 1/2 hour of hot yoga!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

> Incline DB presses 30sx9, 30sx9,30s x9


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Cyndi  


you are doing so good on your diet /wo's !  I'm jealous


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Great w/o Cyndi!  And your diet is looking spot on!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


Why thank you...
  I tried for 35s but couldn't do them within the rep range.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi
> 
> 
> you are doing so good on your diet /wo's !  I'm jealous


Thanks Gary.. I am trying to be good, I really want size!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Great w/o Cyndi!  And your diet is looking spot on!!


Thanks V!  My chest is still sore today..  and thanks about the diet, not even close to yours but I am trying...


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
glut
bcaas
almonds
shredded wheat with skim milk and protein powder

Meal 2
shredded wheat with skim milk and protein powder

TOO MUCH FIBER    

Meal 3
can of tuna with hummus
brown rice

Meal 4
glut
bcaas
can of tuna/salsa

SHOCK week
DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: SEATED SIDE LATERAL/WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED DUMBELL PRESS/INCLINE REAR LATERAL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: CABLE SINGLE ARM SIDE LATERAL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: UNDERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: 2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT/V BAR PRESSDOWN...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: KICKBACK...1 X 13-15, DROP, 6-8
-ABS

PO WO
glut
bcaas
rice cakes
chicken w/spinach


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't imagine you farting


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice wo Muscles


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I can't imagine you farting


    Who ME????   No I NEVER fart.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Muscles


Thanks hun!  Yeha it was tough.. those super sets are really quite humbling.    

Oh and I started cardio again for my cut...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

Sweetie, do you really think you need to cut?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sweetie, do you really think you need to cut?


Honestly Viv, I am not sure... I do not want to lose any muscle.  I hear ya, I do.  Believe me if I feel sick or tired or if I think I am losing muscle I will stop.  I promise!!  Thanks for your concern.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I MISSED YOU!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2005)

But the whole point of a cut is to lose fat.  You don't have ANY fat to lose, therefore why cut?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

hee hee, Greeky has a point...you look fantastic Cyndi...too much fibre eh?   How many calories do you think you are getting in a day?  Just wondering because it doesn't look like you are taking in that much - which you will need if you want to gain more mass


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2005)

Heya sexy!!!  Been busy...haven't had time to get to all my journals. 

Looks like your keeping busy, workouts are on point as always!  Keep up the work and preserve that LBM.  What is your current body fat that your starting to do cardio?  You look fairly lean to me.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wednesday Feb2*

Meal 1
glutamine
bcaas
bagel
3 egg whites
protein shake

Meal 2
tuna w/ hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/ veggies
brown rice

Meal 4  
natural pb (alot)   
protein shake

Legs
QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: FEET WIDE LEG PRESS/FEET CLOSE HACK SQUATS...3 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/SQUATS (BARBELL)...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET:  LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-DROPSET: ABDUCTION...3 X 12-15, DROP, 8-10
-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF/STANDING CALF...2 X 10-12 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED CALF...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8

Post wo rice cakes
glutamine
bcaas

Meal 5
ground turkey /egg whites


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Greeky, V and DB!!

I have no idea how many calories I take in or what my bf is....     I sorta just eat what GP told me to eat.  I will see what happens next week, I do really want more muscle .


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

More muscle?  Drop the cardio for a month


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> More muscle?  Drop the cardio for a month


Hey Luke! 
 I actually havent done cardio regularly in a year trying to gain muscle, I have, probably 4 or 5 pounds.  I JUST started walking again on the treadmill.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

HI Miss Cyndi  


How ya feeling ?  Yeah I remember those shock leg wo's


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning Sapphy!  Got big plans for the weekend?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning coach......


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Gang!! 

GARY!  That leg wo SUCKED!!  I was a wimpy baby...       

This weekend we are going to Hot yoga, hang out with sisters for dinner, watching the Super bowl!  AND of course working out!  How about you V??

HI my hard working pupil!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thursday*

Meal 1
glut
bcaas
bagel
protein shake

Meal 2
can of chicken w/ hummus

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/ veggies
brown rice

Meal 4
cashews
protein shake

Meal 5
glutamine
ground turkey
egg white w/hummus    


REST DAY!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great weekend!  I just say an ad for a free hot yoga class in my city.  They are raising money to restore our theatre (play's theatre, not movie) and offereing this class to anyone who makes a donation . I may try it...it sounds like fun!

This weekend...girls night out Friday..was gonna go to Ottawa with Lisa for another girls night out...but I think I'm gonna stay home and relax..in a nice quiet house..no MIchael..boot out the cats..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2005)

Sounds great V, just relax and take hot bath, ahhhhh!  Try the hot yoga, you will love it!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh so i dont get a wave and hello


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2005)

*Friday*

SO HUNGRY TODAY!!!

Meal 1
raisin bran with skim milk and protein powder

Meal 2
protein shake
2 egg whites/1 egg yolk
1piece of turkey

Meal 3
grilled chicken, mushroom and tomato in a spinach wrap

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
grilled chicken with homemade guacomole

REST DAY!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Oh so i dont get a wave and hello


WHAT!!???  OF COURSE YOU DO!!   I miss you so much!!  HOW ARE YOU??????  EMAIL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2005)

I miss you too 

I am great but this is your journal 

Condo is good but havent done much because we were in a deep freeze until this week. Try -45 on for size. Cars dont even run. Crazy. 
I kept warm though  somehow  lotsa meal six 

How was your trip this year?
Any exciting news you want to tell me ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

How's Sapphy?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hiya, beatiful coach....I'm getting used to working out again and I am pretty happy with it.  How are you doing?  How's the back?


Bye


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hiya, beatiful coach....I'm getting used to working out again and I am pretty happy with it.  How are you doing?  How's the back?
> 
> 
> Bye


Hey Tony!

I am good....  my back is 100%, all better, been great for a while.  I actually forgot about the back thing.    
Glad you are enjoying working out again, it's a great feeling isn't it?  
How's the wife and kiddies???


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2005)

*Last Entry In This Journal*

GoPRo and I decided that cutting isn't right for me now.  I still need more work building UP...  my outer shoulders, biceps, and legs.  I weight 126 pounds and hope to hit 130 in 8 weeks.
THEN I will hopefully cut up for summer!!    

Therefore I know I will not win the IM comp.... BUT maybe by March 8th I will have put on a little muscle... if so, I will post progress pics.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> GoPRo and I decided that cutting isn't right for me now. I still need more work building UP... my outer shoulders, biceps, and legs. I weight 126 pounds and hope to hit 130 in 8 weeks.
> THEN I will hopefully cut up for summer!!
> 
> Therefore I know I will not win the IM comp.... BUT maybe by March 8th I will have put on a little muscle... if so, I will post progress pics.
> ...


Hi Super Sweetie  

Who says you can't win ?!  I thought is was based on change/improvement ? Besides everyone in the comp is a winner !  they will all be improved by the end of the comp whether they meet their goals or not .


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Super Sweetie
> 
> Who says you can't win ?!  I thought is was based on change/improvement ? Besides everyone in the comp is a winner !  they will all be improved by the end of the comp whether they meet their goals or not .


  

Thats right saphy...its about change not who gets the leanest.  If you add 10lbs of lbm thats one hell of an improvement!!!  Thats an accomplishment in my book!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats right saphy...its about change not who gets the leanest.  If you add 10lbs of lbm thats one hell of an improvement!!!  Thats an accomplishment in my book!



 I agree, I certainly won't win for leaness, but I packed on some good muscle this season


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> GoPRo and I decided that cutting isn't right for me now.  I still need more work building UP...  my outer shoulders, biceps, and legs.  I weight 126 pounds and hope to hit 130 in 8 weeks.
> THEN I will hopefully cut up for summer!!
> 
> Therefore I know I will not win the IM comp.... BUT maybe by March 8th I will have put on a little muscle... if so, I will post progress pics.
> ...



That's cool, do what's best for you girlie   So aren't you still going to post your diet/exercises or are you just going to start a new journal?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's cool, do what's best for you girlie   So aren't you still going to post your diet/exercises or are you just going to start a new journal?


I guess its just a new journal LOL.

Velvet how old are those pics in your gallery...you look awsome in em!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks DB...most taken before christmas..I've added more mass and a tad more fat since then, that's why I'm cutting, I wanna see all that glorious muscle I've added


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks DB...most taken before christmas..I've added more mass and a tad more fat since then, that's why I'm cutting, I wanna see all that glorious muscle I've added


I'm sure you look just as sexy now as you did during xmas!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

Sapphy said:
			
		

> I weight 126 pounds and hope to hit 130 in 8 weeks.


PHhhh come on.  Go for 140 instead


----------

